# Is it normal to be really hungry before labor



## mummymia

hi people,

Well is it normal to be really hungry before labor????

I mean really hungry Ive been eating like a PIG allday!!!!!

I crawled out of bed at 1.30pm and had 3 slices of cheese on toast then I had 2 big jacket potatoes with butter, beans and cheese then I had a plateful of chips with a fishcake and now Im having pizza and samosas:shrug::shrug:

God its only been 7 hours wats happening to me/?????

Any one else in the same boat????

x x


----------



## happymamma

Could be a sign, I always got hungry before my labours. But, be carefull on the cheese, at least for me causes lots of gas, and my 1st baby every time I pushed, loads of gas came out with it :blush: even thopugh me and oh were laughing ourselves silly, I was quite embarrassed.

Do you have any other signs? Other then being due already :winkwink:


----------



## happymamma

Oh, I meant to ask you in another post a while back, what did you quit 6 weeks ago?


----------



## mummymia

happymamma said:


> Oh, I meant to ask you in another post a while back, what did you quit 6 weeks ago?

Ahhhh cheese I love it :haha::haha:WIND:blush::blush::blush: no other signs apart from strong braxtons this bubba is testin me patience!!!!:haha:

I quit smoking!!!! After 10 years of smoking I finally kicked the habit evrytime I look at my sig it makes me a bit more stronger which is why ive got it up!!! x x x x x


----------



## mamato2more

Sounds like you need to fit some more protein in there. It will help grow the babies as well as keep you full longer..But, sometimes, yeah...that could be a sign!


----------



## Chaos

I went in to labour on the Monday, had her on the Wendesday. I didn't eat anything from the Saturday. I just couldn't stomach it.

The moment she was born tho, I was STARVING. My stomach was rejoicing with all the space it had!! You better believe I was sitting there eating a beef sandwich whilst the Dr was down there stitching me up :rofl:


----------



## chief's wife

mummymia said:


> hi people,
> 
> Well is it normal to be really hungry before labor????
> 
> I mean really hungry Ive been eating like a PIG allday!!!!!
> 
> I crawled out of bed at 1.30pm and had 3 slices of cheese on toast then I had 2 big jacket potatoes with butter, beans and cheese then I had a plateful of chips with a fishcake and now Im having pizza and samosas:shrug::shrug:
> 
> God its only been 7 hours wats happening to me/?????
> 
> Any one else in the same boat????
> 
> x x

its completely normal i always felt very hungry before labour. before my 2nd child was born i ate even during labour and stopped eating just before i was told i was ready to push. it was just very funny


----------



## mrsprogers

Sounds like a good sign. Another sign (sorry if it sounds icky) is that you clear your bowels if you know what i mean................. Good luck! x


----------



## boonies86

amazingly i have been starving for past two days, had midnight snacks both nights!!!! i didnt think much of it until i saw this thread!!!!! HERES HOPING!!!


----------



## mummymia

ooohh good luck girlies, im starving as i type and im craving for a peri burger just need to persuade someone to go get one for me!!!! X x x x OH the joys of being pregnant!!! cx c


----------



## saffy1978

could be a sign for some. but for me with all my four babies I went off my food 48 hours before. like..... really really off my food. I just couldn't stomach anything and even toast tasted like cardboard. think it's natures way keeping every exit clear! lol. x


----------

